# Constipated with rubber-like stools



## beth_crocker1 (Nov 7, 2000)

Im having some really strange stools. They are about like the consistency of chewing gum. Very rubbery looking. What would cause this? I used to think it was from not getting enough water with my metamucil , but the past few days I have been drinking a lot of water.Does anyone else have this problem?


----------



## admflo (Dec 1, 2001)

Keep drinking the water and make an appt. with a good M.D.


----------



## admflo (Dec 1, 2001)

Keep drinking the water and make an appt. with a good M.D.


----------



## beth_crocker1 (Nov 7, 2000)

admflo, I have already seen a doctor for my ibs. Several in fact. I was diagnosed with ibs alsmost 2 years ago. I just wanted to get some opinions on the strange stools.


----------



## beth_crocker1 (Nov 7, 2000)

admflo, I have already seen a doctor for my ibs. Several in fact. I was diagnosed with ibs alsmost 2 years ago. I just wanted to get some opinions on the strange stools.


----------



## stinky too (May 21, 1999)

beth when I first used fiber with psyllium I passed something like small pieces of a rubber balloon. I figure it was cleaning some old jusk out of my colon. Does that sound like it.??


----------



## stinky too (May 21, 1999)

beth when I first used fiber with psyllium I passed something like small pieces of a rubber balloon. I figure it was cleaning some old jusk out of my colon. Does that sound like it.??


----------



## Kristoffer (Nov 2, 2001)

Hi Beth,Strange, but I have also noticed this in the last week or so. I am usually D, but have kindof switched over to C lately. I have no idea what is causing it. I just got through with 2 weeks of finals last week, and the IBS was horrible during that time due to stress, so I figured it was just my body recovering from that. Also, I haven't been drinking as much water in the past couple days, so I thought that might be a cause too. . .problem is, drinking all of that water is good, but makes me pee alot. And at work, the way our office is situated, when you go the bathroom, you have to come back in the front door again and get "buzzed" in by the receptionist. Talk about a nightmare for IBS people! So I always feel bad if I have to get buzzed in like 10 times a day, so I don't drink as much water. But I decided just to drink the water and deal with it. . .feeling good is more important than being embarassed! So hopefully drinking all the water will help that. Well, hope it gets better. . .maybe someone will have an answer to what is causing this??Kris


----------



## Kristoffer (Nov 2, 2001)

Hi Beth,Strange, but I have also noticed this in the last week or so. I am usually D, but have kindof switched over to C lately. I have no idea what is causing it. I just got through with 2 weeks of finals last week, and the IBS was horrible during that time due to stress, so I figured it was just my body recovering from that. Also, I haven't been drinking as much water in the past couple days, so I thought that might be a cause too. . .problem is, drinking all of that water is good, but makes me pee alot. And at work, the way our office is situated, when you go the bathroom, you have to come back in the front door again and get "buzzed" in by the receptionist. Talk about a nightmare for IBS people! So I always feel bad if I have to get buzzed in like 10 times a day, so I don't drink as much water. But I decided just to drink the water and deal with it. . .feeling good is more important than being embarassed! So hopefully drinking all the water will help that. Well, hope it gets better. . .maybe someone will have an answer to what is causing this??Kris


----------

